# Help Hospitalized Veterans craft kits



## cowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

When I got home from a few days away today I found a pen kit my cousin had bought for me in Missouri. It says it is a wood pen craft kit donated by Help Hospitalized Veterans. Basically it is a slimline pen with a kit that makes it no tools needed. Does anyone know anything about these? 

It has 4 cards in it with names and addresses that says they kit was donated by them. On the back of the card it has a place for a veterans name, but no name filled in.


----------



## Mudder (Jul 11, 2008)

These might help some.


http://www.hhv.org/ccs/index.asp

http://www.hhv.org/about/hcd.asp

http://www.hhv.org/about/HowWeHelp.asp


----------



## turned_for_good (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you have a way to take a picture of this kit?  Is the wood turned already?  Do you still need to push the tranny in?


----------



## cowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turned_for_good_
> 
> Do you have a way to take a picture of this kit?  Is the wood turned already?  Do you still need to push the tranny in?



Yes the wood is turned, you just need to sand it down to the provided slimline bushings. You also need to push in the tranny. Has a make shift press using a bolt, nut and a couple pieces of wood. Also includes sand paper. I will see if I can get a pic.


----------



## turned_for_good (Jul 12, 2008)

I think that this could have some possablilities of being a good thing.  I havent thought of making completed kits that vets could just assemble.  I wonder if the people at freedom pens know about this?  What grit of sandpaper did they include?


----------



## cowchaser (Jul 13, 2008)

I will lay out all of the parts tomorrow and snap of pic of all of it. Grits are 100, 240, 400 and 600. There is also a full instruction booklet with it.


----------



## loglugger (Jul 13, 2008)

One of the woodworking books had a article about a year ago where they were doing this with altimerzs patients. They did the whole thing with sand paper.


----------

